

TomTom apologies for giving customer driving data to cops - kmfrk
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/27/tomtom_customer_data_flap/

======
wladimir
It's indeed not what people gave permission for "use this data to improve the
service" is not: "sell to third parties and the government".

But at least they gave only anonymized, statistical data to the police, so
they knew where a lot of people are speeding and could post there.

I'd have been outraged if they had passed individual customer data so the
police could send traffic tickets after-the-fact. But that's luckily not the
case.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Other news sources here in the Netherlands have also reported that it wasn't
neccesarily direct info about individual users. A traffic analysis bureau
created reports on this data for road management authorities, and the reports
combined with accident data was were used to set speed traps.

------
jhawk28
This is the flip side of radar detecters. Its not like they are giving
personalized information on a specific person.

------
6_Hellos
“We never foresaw this kind of use and many of our clients are not happy about
it,”

REALLY? You never foresaw clients not being happy about it??

~~~
burgerbrain
Reread that quote. It is not saying what you think it is saying.

